# Help water is today slightly green with green and brown water on the glass.



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 18 Gallon tank and I was having below fish 

3 fancy Guppies
6 Cardinal Tetra
1 neon blue Gourami
 2 Amano 
4 Ghost shrimp.

I have below plants 

hair grass
Aanacharis
Java moss on dog wood
Anubias nana
Cabomba Caroliniana

I have issue that my water is today slightly green with green and brown spot on the glass. It is only start.

So I will make black out for day or 2 but on second thought, I feel my hair grass will get effect. Some people are telling use Seachem Excel but I am afraid to add that.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

algae bloom? test for high nitrates?


----------



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

Today evening I will check nitrate and let you know


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

How long are your lights on? 9h a day is plenty, more can cause algae growth. How much do you feed? Make sure you don't over feed as left over food will cause amonia to rise which can also cause algae growth. 

I use Excel and it is a great product, however I don't know if you understand what it is. It is a source of liquid carbon, which wont get rid of your algae unless your algae is caused by an imbalance of co2 in the tank.


----------

